# Winterizing, City Water Valve



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

While trying to fill my city water connection with anti-freeze I pushed the valve in to far on the connection









In the future I will be using a small utility drill pump with 3/4" hose connections to pump the anti-freeze solution through the city water inlet







This method should allow me to trash the kit I had bought for this purpose that relys on the trailers pump.

PS: I was able to reseat the valve which required removal of the whole assembly on my 28 FRLS.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just curious.....why would you put anti-freeze into the city water inlet???

when you use the kit that uses the pump it will push the antifreeze up to the check valve that you messed up.

Mine was messed up from factory, and they replaced the whole water inlet under warranty.

If you go the drill and pump route, don't forget to get some antifreeze into the OB's water pump, or you'll freeze it up.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Just curious.....why would you put anti-freeze into the city water inlet???
> 
> when you use the kit that uses the pump it will push the antifreeze up to the check valve that you messed up.
> 
> ...


Ditto, no reason to add antifreeze through the city inlet. If you are concerned with water not getting pushed out entirely by antifreeze, you can use an air compressor, set at no more then 40psi to blow out the lines before adding the pink stuff.

Tim


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

Steve,

I messed up the valve when I pushed it in to let the pink stuff back up through the city water line. You are correct I didn't think about getting the stuff into the pump. Guess I will have to hold on to my adapter.

How much pink stuff do you put in the fresh water tank, couldn't the trailer pump suck it up into the system that way?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Be very careful when you push on the city water inlet...I know from experience too!

I never put anti freeze into the water tank. I just drain it out good. It's VERY HARD to get all the antifreeze back out of the water tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

klindsay said:


> Steve,
> 
> I messed up the valve when I pushed it in to let the pink stuff back up through the city water line. You are correct I didn't think about getting the stuff into the pump. Guess I will have to hold on to my adapter.
> 
> ...


Don't put the antifreeze into the water tank. Purchase a bypass kit (~$10) and then you simple us that to draw the antifreeze straigt from the bottle to the water pump. Very simple....takes about 10mins to do the entire Outback.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Drain the fresh tank, hot water tank (then place it in bypass) and the pump suction. Blow out the rest of the lines with air pressure connected to the city connection. Add antifreeze with the help of a winterizing kit connected to the trailer pump inlet. The city connection will be dry from being blown out, pumping in anti freeze will push some back up into the city hose but may not make it up to the check valve but it would not have enough water left in it to make a difference.


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

cant find my pump on my 28bhs??????? where is it.....just don't see it


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

jonnyty2002 said:


> cant find my pump on my 28bhs??????? where is it.....just don't see it
> [snapback]115557[/snapback]​


Look on the left side of the queen walk around bed.

There is a carpeted door that goes down to the pump. It is directly behind the water inlets. You have to lift the mattress to get the door open.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Seems like a strange time of year to be talking about winterizing. Is Jolly getting ready to hibernate again?

We - in our mild climate - just drain the fresh water tank, and then blow everything out with compressed air. Pink stuff only goes in the drian traps.

Makes it very easy to de-winterize afterwards too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

